# Dish Broadcast in 3D?



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

Does anyone know if Dish plans to broadcast any programs in 3D? 3D looks awesome from my Blu-Ray (Panasonic).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Haven't heard anything definitive at this point... I think the last word from Charlie made it sound like he was going to wait and see if it was more than a flash in the pan.


----------



## ruralruss (Feb 5, 2010)

I for one have no interest in 3D on a television.

Russ


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Charlie has enough problems doing HD correctly,I can wait till they feel confident about the new standard.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Meanwhile the 3 guys with 3D TVs that actually work with it with DirecTV sets can enjoy it!!


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

lparsons21 said:


> Meanwhile the 3 guys with 3D TVs that actually work with it with DirecTV sets can enjoy it!!


Don't knock it until you've tried it. I didn't think it had any future at all - until I saw it. If it were just me, I'd say you are probably right, but my wife asked for a 2nd pair of glasses. :hurah:


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

fwampler said:


> Don't knock it until you've tried it. I didn't think it had any future at all - until I saw it. If it were just me, I'd say you are probably right, but my wife asked for a 2nd pair of glasses. :hurah:


When it comes to 3D, count me out of it. I didn't like it in the 50's, 60's and on and on and on, and I've seen this newest iteration in the store and don't like it either.

Unless and until they do away with the glasses I think this will be a flash in the pan, just like it has been every other time they run it up the flagpole! :lol:


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Matt9876 said:


> Charlie has enough problems doing HD correctly,I can wait till they feel confident about the new standard.


Care to elaborate? What is "incorrect" about Dish HD?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

ZBoomer said:


> Care to elaborate? What is "incorrect" about Dish HD?


You just had to ask that question? 

Now we'll get the usual 'HD Lite', 'D* is so much better', yada, yada, yada...


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

fwampler said:


> Does anyone know if Dish plans to broadcast any programs in 3D? 3D looks awesome from my Blu-Ray (Panasonic).


There isn't much for them to broadcast yet. Until Dish works out their differences with Disney, ESPN 3D probably won't be added to the line-up. And Discovery 3D doesn't start until next year.

-- Roger


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

ZBoomer said:


> Care to elaborate? What is "incorrect" about Dish HD?


Nothing major but on certain days the show NCIS on USA HD (61.5 CH 105) will crack up at the beginning of each episode and occasionally 1-2 times during the show.

It hasn't happened this after noon but normally 3-4 times a week I'll see the same crack up on other HD channels.

The mess up only last 2-3 seconds and really isn't that big of an issue.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ZBoomer said:


> Care to elaborate? What is "incorrect" about Dish HD?


1440x1080i crop of 1920x1080i source and routine over-compression.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I believe that D* is having some of those same issues, or at least was recently. I figure it is just a quirk in the sky.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Please. They have problems with 2D.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

jadebox said:


> There isn't much for them to broadcast yet. Until Dish works out their differences with Disney, ESPN 3D probably won't be added to the line-up. And Discovery 3D doesn't start until next year.
> 
> -- Roger


While I would love for Dish to add these channels since I just got my new 3D set and I love it, I agree that there is no urgency for Dish to add 3D channels since I am in the minority.

My question is can they show select events that are broadcast in 3D on a general channel somewhere?

I know the MLB All Star Game in July was broadcast in 3D and well as some other events like the World Cup I think.
What I'm not sure about is how anyone viewed those things in 3D no matter what provider you have. The All Star game for example, was carried by FOX. Since there is no FOX3D channel, how did people watch it?

I'm assuming DirecTV and other providers set aside a random channel for the game.

Hopefully Dish will do the same since that wouldn't require any extra permanent bandwidth and even if only a few people used it, at least Dish could advertise that they have 3D and not be the only carrier not to have it (I'll resist urge and pass up the easy segue to bring up MLBIE/Network......oops;-).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

mcss1985 said:


> My question is can they show select events that are broadcast in 3D on a general channel somewhere?
> 
> I know the MLB All Star Game in July was broadcast in 3D and well as some other events like the World Cup I think.
> What I'm not sure about is how anyone viewed those things in 3D no matter what provider you have. The All Star game for example, was carried by FOX. Since there is no FOX3D channel, how did people watch it?
> ...


For DirecTV they currently have one full time channel n3D on ch 103 which is 24x7 which besides other programming has shown the MLB AllStars game, PGA and the US Open next weekend. IIRC some cable systems (not all their coverage areas) have also added a 3D channel and On Demand content.

DirecTV also has a DirecTV on Demand 3D channel, a 3D Pay Per View channel and ESPN3D which currently is part time.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

RAD said:


> For DirecTV they currently have one full time channel n3D on ch 103 which is 24x7 which besides other programming has shown the MLB AllStars game, PGA and the US Open next weekend. IIRC some cable systems (not all their coverage areas) have also added a 3D channel and On Demand content.
> 
> DirecTV also has a DirecTV on Demand 3D channel, a 3D Pay Per View channel and ESPN3D which currently is part time.


Any talk of Dish adding a channel like this anytime soon?

Doesn't seem like it would take all that much to add one channel or incorporate it into an existing channel. And we all know Dish has no problems with part time channels.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

mcss1985 said:


> Any talk of Dish adding a channel like this anytime soon?
> 
> Doesn't seem like it would take all that much to add one channel or incorporate it into an existing channel. And we all know Dish has no problems with part time channels.


Except I would think that one 3D channel, containing the data of two streams, would be the equivalent of two HD channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mcss1985 said:


> Any talk of Dish adding a channel like this anytime soon?


DISH continues to express negative interest in carrying 3D. They don't want to carry 3D channels at this time.

Perhaps next year? I'd expect to see 24/7 RSNs before seeing a 3D channel. It would be easier to add a 3D channel than all the 24/7 RSNs but I believe the 24/7 RSNs are a bigger priority and would increase subscriber retention and gain a lot more than 3D channels.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

James Long said:


> DISH continues to express negative interest in carrying 3D. They don't want to carry 3D channels at this time.
> 
> Perhaps next year? I'd expect to see 24/7 RSNs before seeing a 3D channel. It would be easier to add a 3D channel than all the 24/7 RSNs but I believe the 24/7 RSNs are a bigger priority and would increase subscriber retention and gain a lot more than 3D channels.


Wow, That's pretty disappointing!

I can only imagine when it will be that Dish finally gets 24/7 RSNs. They aren't even close to having all the RSN channels now (especially HD versions) even in part time.

I completely understand that the whole 3D thing is not for everyone and that its definitely not high on the priority list, but it doesn't seem like it would take a lot to get it done. It just seems like Dish is always a step or two behind everyone else. They never seem to want go the extra mile to be cutting edge and possibly steal from subs from the other providers.

Maybe this isn't a great example because 3D isn't that big of a deal yet and probably isn't the best topic to propel myself up onto my soapbox, but it just reminds me of all the times I've waited and waited for Dish to catch up to everyone else.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

With 3D it is more of a bleeding edge ... there isn't a lot of content out there. With DISH's rocky relationship with ESPN that kills a major source of programming.

Charlie mentioned RSNs on the last chat (not last week's but the one before that) as a "next year" thing. The not wanting 3D thing was noted on both recent chats.

My opinion: DISH will get 24/7 RSNs for the RSNs they carry 24/7 in SD but won't have all the alternate channels --- which means more games carried but still games missing. Unless they are "forced" to include 3D as part of another contract I wouldn't expect to see anything on DISH.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

I have been watching this thread with interest. It doesn't appear that 3D is quite ready for prime time, however I was impressed with what I saw when I looked at a demo at Best Buy. (especially the 3D video game demo on the PS3!) I am unexpectedly in the market for a new TV and will be purchasing a 3D set. While I am happy with Dish at this point, they are going to need to address the 3D issue, especially if DirecTV and cable expand their offerings. A part time channel dedicated to showing special events in TV would be a good inexpensive start.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ruralruss said:


> I for one have no interest in 3D on a television.
> 
> Russ


Same here! I'm happy with HD.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> Same here! I'm happy with HD.


Bottom line is, it doesn't matter if we are interested in 3D or how happy we may be with HD. Just like it doesn't matter if you want Disney HD or ESPN2HD or ABC Familly HD. We have no control over what will be broadcast nor will we have much of a choice as to whether our next TV will be 3D. Within the next 5 years 3D TV's will be the only TV's available and the majority of broadcast's will be at least available in 3D. Why you may wonder? Because Disney, ABC, NBC, FOX, Sony, Panasonic, Samsung, LG, Warner Bros., Universal, etc, want a new market, so we'll buy 3D DVD's and 3D Blu-ray players, and 3D Play Stations. Your nice new simply HD TV will be obsolete so of course you'll end up buying that new 3D TV. It's been pre-ordained by the powers that be.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unless the networks send me a free 3D TV I won't be watching any 3D TV.
They want to convert? Fine. But don't expect me to pay for it.

At least HD services can be viewed on SD TV sets. Manufacturers are still working out the technology on 3D. It is way too early to predict 3D taking over for HD and SD.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Meanwhile the 3 guys with 3D TVs that actually work with it with DirecTV sets can enjoy it!!


Get your facts straight. It's a total of 5 guys now. :lol:

Money wasted by DIRECTV. :nono2:

DISH, don't waste your time and money. Mark my words.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

More and more you see movies advertising the fact they are in 3D. The gamers will be first to really get into this media, they're young for the most part...the generation who will usher this in....if anybody does.:icon_da:
Best of luck :icon_band


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

356B said:


> More and more you see movies advertising the fact they are in 3D.


And they aren't all breaking box office records... In fact, it kind of seems like the trend has been going downhill lately, with recent 3D releases not doing as well as ones from a few months ago.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As usual, workable, marketable electronics need time to gestate.

The glasses based 3D TV's are going to be a short-lived first generation with few takers.

In the Report: Toshiba to market 3D TV that does not require special glasses thread we are assured that the next generation is just around the corner. Time will tell. But like everything else, there's bound to be compatibility problems.

My 2003 Pany plasma is still chugging along. I'm hoping it will last until 2015 when experimenting with 3D TV might be worth Dish's time and effort and mine also.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> And they aren't all breaking box office records... In fact, it kind of seems like the trend has been going downhill lately, with recent 3D releases not doing as well as ones from a few months ago.


I've have no idea about the failure or success of the modern 3D movies...:new_popco with the exception of Avatar, my eldest son was lucky enough to be involved in a small way in that production, from what I hear it made money. :sunsmile: I was told the DVD would have a 3D option available, whenever it is released.
I think the point is 3D is obviously in it's infancy, whether it becomes a viable medium will depend on viewing, spending money, youth oriented public....Video games were a passing fancy back in the "Pong" and "PacMan" days, "RCA Color" stock sold for pennies in the beginning, many thought it was a gimmick. Home computers were considered limited, intrusive, expensive, and evil by some people I knew and know. :icon_lame
I've been wrong to many times, you just never know, blanket statements often come back to haunt us. :blackeye:
I know of a hi-way project that was touted by many as the savior of a community, yet died a quiet death to the delight of the few.......:mad2:
Best of luck :icon_band


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The only problem with those examples... is that they are all examples of new technology that became accepted and slowly evolved to the masses.

3D has been around in one form or another for almost as long as we've had motion pictures... and definitely pre-dates home television being commonplace.

History thus far as shown us that 3D is a temporary flash in the pan, and then fades into obscurity. Sure, technology has improved over time and the recent 3D is probably the best looking 3D we've had... but it hasn't yet shown any signs of performing any more long-term sustained success than any previous 3D technology.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

We'll see........or not....
Best of luck, :icon_band


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

inazsully said:


> Bottom line is, it doesn't matter if we are interested in 3D or how happy we may be with HD. Just like it doesn't matter if you want Disney HD or ESPN2HD or ABC Familly HD. We have no control over what will be broadcast nor will we have much of a choice as to whether our next TV will be 3D. Within the next 5 years 3D TV's will be the only TV's available and the majority of broadcast's will be at least available in 3D. Why you may wonder? Because Disney, ABC, NBC, FOX, Sony, Panasonic, Samsung, LG, Warner Bros., Universal, etc, want a new market, so we'll buy 3D DVD's and 3D Blu-ray players, and 3D Play Stations. Your nice new simply HD TV will be obsolete so of course you'll end up buying that new 3D TV. It's been pre-ordained by the powers that be.


One of my eyes doesn't focus correctly so 3d wouldn't work. I have a friend with the same problem. You're right though, my next TV will be a 3d TV..


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> One of my eyes doesn't focus correctly so 3d wouldn't work. I have a friend with the same problem. You're right though, my next TV will be a 3d TV..


Here is my prediction and only my guess. For the next 5-7 years we will be buying the only TV available, that being 3D requiring special glasses. Then the next scheduled technological jump will be 3D TV's requiring no glasses at all. That will create a new 7-10 year run before the next big break through. Perhaps holographics.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

inazsully said:


> Here is my prediction and only my guess. For the next 5-7 years we will be buying the only TV available, that being 3D requiring special glasses. Then the next scheduled technological jump will be 3D TV's requiring no glasses at all. That will create a new 7-10 year run before the next big break through. Perhaps holographics.


You could be right, if I'm still vertical I'll be buying a TV in that timeline. !pepsi!I think if the medium is successful it could move quicker though, others here and elsewhere have intimated the glasses could be shorter lived then some have predicted. 
The reality is a 3D TV is not that much more expensive:sure:, if you're buying top of line to begin with. I run a TV 5 to 8 years before I move on, depending of the evolution.:coolglass
Best of luck:icon_band


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_FYI, if anyone wonders... I edited several recent posts because they were incorrectly attributing quoted text to someone other than who had originally posted._


----------



## prm1177 (Aug 21, 2007)

Having spent all that money on a state of the art HD playback system, can anyone tell me, other than for the novelty of it, why I would want a 3D system that drops my brightness and (on some systems) vertical resolution by 1/2?

I do enjoy it on huge screens, but the brightness and resolution losses are visible even on those.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

prm1177 said:


> Having spent all that money on a state of the art HD playback system, can anyone tell me, other than for the novelty of it, why I would want a 3D system that drops my brightness and (on some systems) vertical resolution by 1/2?
> 
> I do enjoy it on huge screens, but the brightness and resolution losses are visible even on those.


My Samsung has no dimming issues that effects viewing or performance in any way...for me... :alterhase
Human nature is at times hard to read. :smaileinh I know this guy, Harvard educated, worked for the IRS as the head field agent in SF. :flag: He doesn't believe in HD, he swears he sees no difference in picture quality between his vintage "Sharp, 26 inch" and my 46" Samsung.......:icon_lame
Whatever rows your boat is my answer.:icon_da: I like the new, on the edge, interesting evolutionary stuff...... If you're digg'n what you got, good for you...but diss'n someone elses stuff is not productive.....
Best of luck, :icon_band


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

prm1177 said:


> Having spent all that money on a state of the art HD playback system, can anyone tell me, other than for the novelty of it, why I would want a 3D system that drops my brightness and (on some systems) vertical resolution by 1/2?
> 
> I do enjoy it on huge screens, but the brightness and resolution losses are visible even on those.


Nope!


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

All I can say after watching 3D on my 82" Mits is when will there be good movies coming out. You know, car chases, gun fights, bar brawls, stuff blowing up, etc. The Panasonic demo disc has some good stuff on it. And yes, I had to punch the color up for the 3D and that took what? 30 seconds? No big deal, really. Can't wait to watch my 3 to 14 year old grand kids this afternoon as they watch Partly Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

olguy said:


> All I can say after watching 3D on my 82" Mits is when will there be good movies coming out. You know, car chases, gun fights, bar brawls, stuff blowing up, etc. The Panasonic demo disc has some good stuff on it. And yes, I had to punch the color up for the 3D and that took what? 30 seconds? No big deal, really. Can't wait to watch my 3 to 14 year old grand kids this afternoon as they watch Partly Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs.


The flood gates will open between Black Friday and December 15th.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

prm1177 said:


> Having spent all that money on a state of the art HD playback system, can anyone tell me, other than for the novelty of it, why I would want a 3D system that drops my brightness and (on some systems) vertical resolution by 1/2?
> 
> I do enjoy it on huge screens, but the brightness and resolution losses are visible even on those.


Brightness issues can be compensated for with settings, at least to a certain degree. I have sufficiently done so on my Samsung Plasma.

Maria Sharapova was pretty good in 3d the other day.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

And 2d and 1d and ......


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

James Long said:


> DISH continues to express negative interest in carrying 3D. They don't want to carry 3D channels at this time.
> 
> Perhaps next year? I'd expect to see 24/7 RSNs before seeing a 3D channel. It would be easier to add a 3D channel than all the 24/7 RSNs but I believe the 24/7 RSNs are a bigger priority and would increase subscriber retention and gain a lot more than 3D channels.


Really? Then why, pray tell did Charlie say, during the last Charlie Chat 3D in the 4th quarter? I just watched a rebroadcast and that is what he said. 4th quarter. I realize there won't be much but it will be a start. And yeah I know. He didn't say which year


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Charlie says lots of things, mostly incorrect or misleading, imo.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

olguy said:


> Really? Then why, pray tell did Charlie say, during the last Charlie Chat 3D in the 4th quarter? I just watched a rebroadcast and that is what he said. 4th quarter. I realize there won't be much but it will be a start. And yeah I know. He didn't say which year


*From the special August Charlie Chat:*
_Phone Call - Troy from San Fransisco:_ When are we going to have 3D programming? - and I hope that we don't have to pay extra for it.

_Charlie:_ You don't pay for HD so you've got to be happy about that. 3D programming we're playing around with a lot, it will probably be - its going to be in the 4th quarter. We'll start with some dedicated channels of 3D. Additionally there is quite a bit of new technology coming out in 3D, new chipsets and new generations of 3D beyond where it is today. We'll get a little more excited about 3D when we can integrate the next generation of technology. Probably this time next year will be my guess. The next generation of technology in set top boxes and TV sets so that it is a better experience than it is today. You'll still may need glasses but it will be a better experience than it is today and it will be more clarity. The way the technology works today is that you only use every other frame so you lose a little bit in doing that and we can really improve that with the new chipsets next year. To make a long story short: It will be out in the 4th quarter for you, we'll have dedicated channels and I don't know whether we are going to charge more for that or not. I don't think that our competitors --
_Jim:_ Don't know ... Don't know ...
_Charlie:_ We'll be, we'll be ...
_Jim:_ Part of it depends on the programmers too.
_Charlie:_ We'll be competitive ... if other people aren't charging we won't charge or there will probably be some basic stuff that will be free and then some premium stuff that there will be a charge for. But I really don't know the answer for that.​
I heard the "playing around with it" and "this time next year" more loudly than the 4th Quarter". In my opinion it seems like there is some market pressure to have HD but they are, as noted in previous posts, not really interested in carrying 3D on DISH. So perhaps by Christmas DISH will have a 3D service just like they currently carry HD RSNs - *not* a serious program offering. At least, not until this time next year - maybe.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

From what you posted then is that Dish will be saying that for Dish 3D service you'll need to get new STB's in order to receive it, or am I reading that wrong?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RAD said:


> From what you posted then is that Dish will be saying that for Dish 3D service you'll need to get new STB's in order to receive it, or am I reading that wrong?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2578592&postcount=45


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> From what you posted then is that Dish will be saying that for Dish 3D service you'll need to get new STB's in order to receive it, or am I reading that wrong?


DISH has demonstrated 3D via current receivers and there certainly will not be any new receivers out by the end of the 4th Quarter - so it should work on existing receivers. What I believe Charlie was referring to is that it will work better a year from now on new chipsets - not that it will not work on current chipsets.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I can't think of a reason why the current set-top boxes couldn't do it... because really, it is receiver independent since the stream would have to be already encoded and then the receiver just sends the video to the HDTV.

I think Charlie was also speculating on how the 3D spec seems to be a moving target... Last time I peeked into a discussion on AVSforum, there was still confusion as to which methods were supported by which HDTVs, set-top boxes, etc... and I've even seen mention of some HDTVs that wouldn't require glasses for 3D...

So 5 years from now 3D could be completely different from today OR all the hype could be gone and no one cares again.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, I can't think of a reason why the current set-top boxes couldn't do it... because really, it is receiver independent since the stream would have to be already encoded and then the receiver just sends the video to the HDTV.


That's true for the standard 3D modes where the image for both eyes is shown on one screen and the a 3D TV splits it into two views. In this mode each eye gets half the resolution of the full image. I'd be happy if Dish were to add some channels offering this lower-resolution version of 3D viewable with current receivers.

There are to problems with this version of 3D. First of all, the resolution is cut in half. And second, the image looks funny when viewed on a non-2D TV or on a 3D TV when the mode isn't set to 3D.

So, the future of 3D is one in which the 3D channel is transmitted usng two "streams" - a full-resolution stream for one eye plus a "differences" stream for the other eye. This would allow all receivers to display the channel in 2D and new 3D receivers to display the full-resolution in 3D.

-- Roger


----------



## hyabusha (Oct 25, 2010)

Any updates or news on Dish Network 3D?? I need some 3D content!


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I've been reading reviews of some of the newest large screen 3D TVs. While most reviewers find like 3D from the very limited content available on DVDs, they have consistently complained about the lack of quality content available on the few cable channels broadcast in 3D. So it doesn't sound like there is any need for DISH to rush to broadcast 3D. 

I'll probably replace my 65" TV in the next year. Looks like all the best TVs for 2D can also display 3D so I'll have the capability. That doesn't mean I'm anywhere near ready to pony up more money to DISH for a couple of 3D channels with little content I'm actually interested in. 

Probably will be years before 3D is widespread.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

BillJ said:


> I've been reading reviews of some of the newest large screen 3D TVs. While most reviewers find like 3D from the very limited content available on DVDs, they have consistently complained about the lack of quality content available on the few cable channels broadcast in 3D. So it doesn't sound like there is any need for DISH to rush to broadcast 3D.
> 
> I'll probably replace my 65" TV in the next year. Looks like all the best TVs for 2D can also display 3D so I'll have the capability. That doesn't mean I'm anywhere near ready to pony up more money to DISH for a couple of 3D channels with little content I'm actually interested in.
> 
> Probably will be years before 3D is widespread.


If ever!


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I saw on the Dish Network website that Dish offers a very few OnDemand 3D movies. Does anyone know if there are any plans for Dish Network to add 3D channels in the near future. Direct TV offers ESPN 3D


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

socceteer said:


> I saw on the Dish Network website that Dish offers a very few OnDemand 3D movies. Does anyone know if there are any plans for Dish Network to add 3D channels in the near future. Direct TV offers ESPN 3D


Previous comments from Charlie Ergen make it sound like there is no 3D planned. His explanation was that the technology was not stable enough (or something along those lines).

There are bigger fish to fry than 3D.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

James Long said:


> Previous comments from Charlie Ergen make it sound like there is no 3D planned.


One must wonder then, why the latest firmware update on the 922 has 3D enabled?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

As far as I can tell there is only one available 3D movie... I think it was Cats & Dogs or something like that... but I don't have a proper 3D HDTV and no plans to invest in a new one... so I am admittedly not paying that much attention to the newly announced support in the 922.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ZBoomer said:


> One must wonder then, why the latest firmware update on the 922 has 3D enabled?


As noted by the OP ... DISH has 3D VOD for the 922. Perhaps 3D will come to the "lesser" receivers as well (such as the 722 and 622 series). They should be able to handle the format.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

The question was asked in the last Charlie Chat. As Charlie was about to answer they cut to the next program so we couldn't hear Charlie's answer. However, I found a rerun that included Charlie's answer which was "I want to get all the 3D I can get my hands on" or something to that effect. But nothing definitive regarding particular programming and timetable.

As Stewart mentioned there is supposed to be 1 3D VOD. At $7.99. While my 922 now has 3D support and my Mits is 3D ready I could not find it in the VOD schedule. If Dish checks for 3D compatibility even for the EPG that may explain it. I don't currently have the Mits 3D adapter connected plus I'm going through a Logitech Revue and don't know yet if the Revue itself will pass the 3D. Maybe I'll visit the D* forums to see if a D* sub has encountered a problem with the Revue and 3D.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

olguy said:


> As Stewart mentioned there is supposed to be 1 3D VOD. At $7.99. While my 922 now has 3D support and my Mits is 3D ready I could not find it in the VOD schedule. If Dish checks for 3D compatibility even for the EPG that may explain it. I don't currently have the Mits 3D adapter connected plus I'm going through a Logitech Revue and don't know yet if the Revue itself will pass the 3D. Maybe I'll visit the D* forums to see if a D* sub has encountered a problem with the Revue and 3D.


I recall Charlie talking about adding 3D "in the fall or next year." Other than ESPN3D, there aren't any 3D channels to be added to Dish yet. And Dish is having a little trouble with Disney right now, so I don't expect ESPN3D to be added soon.

In any case, the 3D will probably be in "Side-By-Side" format on current receivers, so the Revue won't have any problem with it.

It appears that DirectTV's receivers check if the TV is 3D capable, but that you can tell the receiver to play a 3D channel anyway. I guess that DirecTv is doing that to avoid phone calls from people with non-3D TVs who are seeing two squashed pictures on the screen. 

-- Roger


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

olguy said:


> The question was asked in the last Charlie Chat. As Charlie was about to answer they cut to the next program so we couldn't hear Charlie's answer.


The Charlie Chat Summary - August 23rd, 2010



James Long said:


> One last question ... [only the question and the beginning of the answer aired live]
> 
> Phone Call (Troy from San Fransisco): When are we going to have 3D programming? - and I hope that we don't have to pay extra for it.
> 
> ...


I forgot the 4th quarter comment and remembered the "this time next year" and the complaining about the technology.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

olguy said:


> As Stewart mentioned there is supposed to be 1 3D VOD. At $7.99. While my 922 now has 3D support and my Mits is 3D ready I could not find it in the VOD schedule. If Dish checks for 3D compatibility even for the EPG that may explain it.


Mine shows in the EPG... but I can't rent it because that's when it checks and sees that my TV is not compatible.

It is one of those channel 501/1 VOD movies so it could be your receiver just hasn't gotten it yet.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

socceteer said:


> I saw on the Dish Network website that Dish offers a very few OnDemand 3D movies. Does anyone know if there are any plans for Dish Network to add 3D channels in the near future. Direct TV offers ESPN 3D


Who knows 3d flop. I'm not buying into it. I'm really happy with HD!


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Yeah HD isn't enough for these turds, go to the movie theater and watch your 3D, your as bogus as women wearing sunglasses at night.

Can't wait for 3D downrezzing, LMFAO then they will come out with 4D


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I too was not that keen on the 3D platform, then I read how most people do not want to wear the glasses, and spend the extra money. A little over a year ago I bought a Samsung LED 950 and before that it was an LCD Samsung 650 and must admit that these were the very best of their time.

I now own a 60 inch Sony XBR lx900, and let me tell those of you that feel that this 3D thing will die are sadly mistaken. Details of what you are viewing just spring out of nowhere. You will actually swear that you can touch what you are viewing and the TV will appear borderless. There really isn't that much out there for viewing but that will change. 

So what is next, no eyeglass 3d viewing? 480HZ, OR even 2000P plus. Who knows but the results have been amazing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Update: A couple of exchanges about 3D from the 12/14/2010 Charlie Chat*

(Dan Rather) What about 3D?
(Charlie) 3D - Have not done much yet ... still wearing glasses. Next year chipsets will make a change to double the clarity of the signal. Early adopters will have to upgrade their 3D systems. Important for nature series, films and maybe for sports. It has not gotten to 1st base of where the technology will get to but it's pretty good. We're prepared and designing the new chips in products next year and waiting to see how the non-glasses thing works.

(Dan Rather) That is the break over line ... getting rid of the glasses.

(Charlie) Yes. As soon as you get rid of the glasses everything will get better for everyday watching.

Q: (Email - Ted from Ohio) When does DISH Network plan on having 3D programming, and will we be able to watch it through our current ViP 622 receiver?
A: Not through the 622. It will be available through the 722k and 922. Available today on the 922 (limited). If you can wait about a year - which is what (Charlie) suggests - get the new chipsets and it will be better. Today's product is movies downloaded in advance to your hard drive. Pay only if you watch them. Need 922, 3D TV and glasses. More on future shows. Charlie has not bought 3D for his house because he knows the technology is changing.​
When the CEO says don't buy 3D and wait a year it is pretty clear that he doesn't consider it ready for prime time.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

James Long said:


> [Q: (Email - Ted from Ohio) When does DISH Network plan on having 3D programming, and will we be able to watch it through our current ViP 622 receiver?
> A: Not through the 622. It will be available through the 722k and 922. Available today on the 922 (limited). If you can wait about a year - which is what (Charlie) suggests - get the new chipsets and it will be better. Today's product is movies downloaded in advance to your hard drive. Pay only if you watch them. Need 922, 3D TV and glasses. More on future shows. Charlie has not bought 3D for his house because he knows the technology is changing
> 
> When the CEO says don't buy 3D and wait a year it is pretty clear that he doesn't consider it ready for prime time.


Is Charlie saying to not buy any 3D TV sets or just don't buy any new Dish receiver just to get 3D since there will be new ones coming out with new chipsets?


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

Charlie says no glasses in 3d in works...Don't hold your breath! 

When has anything that Dish says will be in production, actually happens within their time period. 

Let me say this, that the tv sets that are available now, and have 3D (when present) availability, also have 2D enhancing circuits which makes what you are viewing razor sharp and highly enjoyable. Without the glasses of cause. Anyone else agree?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Toshiba shows off glasses-less 3D TVs - http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20018421-17.html


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

My Sony Bravia 3D is LED-LCD is an amazing TV, do I use the 3D every day? No. Does it matter? No. Because the other features of the TV are amazing and make it a joy to watch already. I'll get more and more 3D movies and games and enjoy those as well. THere are people probably still saying, "I'll wait until this whole HD things settles in and the technology gets better before getting in". That's all fine and good but you are missing good stuff right now, which is the point. Of course you can always wait. The nature of technology is that it always improves and gets bigger and better, but you have to get in and enjoy the ride or you miss out.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HobbyTalk said:


> Toshiba shows off glasses-less 3D TVs - http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20018421-17.html


Yep, but did you notice this:



> The 3D effect is available within a 40-degree area in front of the set, Toshiba said. According to the Associated Press, viewers must also sit two feet from the 12-inch LCD and three feet from the 20-inch LCD to view 3D content.


With those restrictions not very user friendly.

Everything I've seen says it will be a few more years before you can replace that 50" plasma/LCD that's on the wall with a glassless 3D set.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> Toshiba shows off glasses-less 3D TVs - http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20018421-17.html


Yeah enjoy your "12-inch flat-panel display" ha ha ha 12 inch, nice.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RAD said:


> Yep, but did you notice this:
> 
> With those restrictions not very user friendly.
> 
> Everything I've seen says it will be a few more years before you can replace that 50" plasma/LCD that's on the wall with a glassless 3D set.


The glasses-3D also has some viewing angle restrictions too... Maybe not as bad, but still it is optimized for mostly straight ahead viewing.

I'm just not impressed enough at this point... and honestly, I don't need 3D to make the movie experience a good one when I like the movie.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

ebaltz said:


> My Sony Bravia 3D is LED-LCD is an amazing TV, do I use the 3D every day? No. Does it matter? No. Because the other features of the TV are amazing and make it a joy to watch already.


I agree I have a Samsung LED UN46C8000XF 3D it's simply the best TV I've ever seen or had......with or with out the 3D. :biggthump

Now dishTV is building a new receiver because the 922 is less than expected and way less then promised. !pepsi! Over at dishTV Support they deleted me for saying this. :shrug: It's sadly become apparent the 922 is never going to be as advertised, Sling sort of works but is buggy and problematic.......little things like mis-matched video and audio......:icon_stup constant web page changes, and the vaporware born "Extender" where are you...? :icon_lame When my contract is up I am considering looking into DirectTV......these issues and the general attitude at dishTV has become tiresome and boring...... :alterhase

:icon_band


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

ebaltz said:


> My Sony Bravia 3D is LED-LCD is an amazing TV, do I use the 3D every day? No. Does it matter? No. Because the other features of the TV are amazing and make it a joy to watch already. I'll get more and more 3D movies and games and enjoy those as well. THere are people probably still saying, "I'll wait until this whole HD things settles in and the technology gets better before getting in". That's all fine and good but you are missing good stuff right now, which is the point. Of course you can always wait. The nature of technology is that it always improves and gets bigger and better, but you have to get in and enjoy the ride or you miss out.


I completely agree with what you say, I have a 60" Lx900 Sony. Let me say this to anyone that is reading this...The difference in price between a 55" and a 60" is substantial, but the viewing satisfaction, is as well Prices have come down tremendously, remember going to COSTCO an seeing 40" Visio for over $2000 and that was only four years ago! There really is no reason not to enjoy.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

The word at CES was that they are looking at it, but no real content yet. They would have to introduce a new receiver, or upgrade their existing units, since 3D requires HDMI 1.4 which has the new 3D protocol.

Michael


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Michael1 said:


> The word at CES was that they are looking at it, but no real content yet. They would have to introduce a new receiver, or upgrade their existing units, since 3D requires HDMI 1.4 which has the new 3D protocol.
> 
> Michael


Then how is DirecTv doing it with their old boxes that came out way before HDMI 1.4? I also thought the HDMI folks stopped using version numbers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dish's current HD receivers (even back to the 622) could do the current side by side format 3D but what of the next format? The more powerful current HD receivers will be able to handle whatever the next format is. Developing 3D that must work on 9 year old designs is very limiting. By supporting only the newest receivers DISH can provide a better 3D experience.

Besides ... anyone who springs for the extra cost of a 3D TV at this point would probably want the top of the line DVR to feed it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Michael1 said:


> The word at CES was that they are looking at it, but no real content yet. They would have to introduce a new receiver, or upgrade their existing units, since 3D requires HDMI 1.4 which has the new 3D protocol.


I'm not sure anything you said there was correct.

Firstly... HDMI 1.4 is not required for 3D. In fact, the only real reason to consider HDMI 1.4 is if you want the additional features of being able to use ethernet over the same HDMI cable... but new devices that have HDMI 1.4 ports can actually use existing cables that were rated for HDMI 1.3 as long as you don't need/want that ethernet feature on the same cable.

Next... The 922 receiver from Dish already does 3D... and they have some 3D VOD movies available right now.

Not sure how much CPU power is required, so it is possible that 622/722 owners might not see 3D enabled on them... but it will not have anything to do with the HDMI port.


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

If you have a 922 the 3-D is listed.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

jcord51 said:


> I too was not that keen on the 3D platform, then I read how most people do not want to wear the glasses, and spend the extra money. A little over a year ago I bought a Samsung LED 950 and before that it was an LCD Samsung 650 and must admit that these were the very best of their time.
> 
> I now own a 60 inch Sony XBR lx900, and let me tell those of you that feel that this 3D thing will die are sadly mistaken. Details of what you are viewing just spring out of nowhere. You will actually swear that you can touch what you are viewing and the TV will appear borderless. There really isn't that much out there for viewing but that will change.
> 
> So what is next, no eyeglass 3d viewing? 480HZ, OR even 2000P plus. Who knows but the results have been amazing.


Avatar in 3D is head and shoulders above Avatar in 2D. Panasonic was nice enough to extend the free offer even though I had already purchased the set. Admittedly they did not contact me with the offer but I happened to see it on Google Reader. I received the disc in around 3 weeks rather than the 8/16 weeks advertised.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm tagging along in this thread. Once again, Dish is late to the game like they usually are. I have new Panasonic 58VT25...both the 2D and 3D are amazing on it. All I hear is that there is no 3D content. Well, Charlie, yes there is....ESPN3D. I keep emailing and never get a response of when they are going to add it. 

Will I watch 3D TV all the time? No, but I do want the option of watching it. I would have watched the Xgames in 3D this weekend if it was available. I would have watched the NCAA championship game in 3D too. Charlie, when will we get ESPN3D ????? 

I too have been looking at switching to DirecTV since my contract was up long ago. I'd like to have the option of staying with Dish for 3D content. Unfortunately, Dish isn't allowing me that possiblity.

BTW...Avatar in 3D is AMAZING !!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Isn't ESPN3D the only 3D channel in existence?

Ignoring for the moment that 3D in this incarnation is new... and honestly I think destined to always be a fad...

Dish is not likely to add ESPN3D when they don't carry ESPNUHD and a few months back lost carriage for some other Disney/ABC HD feeds... so I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I am actually happy Dish is not jumping into 3D, at least not if it is at the cost of other advancements. Sales of 3D sets is near dead. Many articles on it, the evening store manager at Best Buy told me there is a backlog of 3D sets at the warehouses. And now, there is some talk that most TV shows have no interest in going 3D, at least at this time. Don't fall for the "estimated sales expect to double" etc... articles. Read the actual sales and how disappointing they have been. 

My personal experience at the stores has not been impressive. Yes, for sure there are some scenes that benefit from being in 3D. But unlike HD, it doesn't carry through for the whole movie making it better, only those few scenes. Further, the size of people compared to the background, such as a landscape with people in the foreground, just is not always correct. The people/animals etc... are too small in relationship to the whole picture. When my friend said this I couldn't understand what he was seeing, then I could see for myself he is correct. At this point, I can't help but to see it as a fad. That doesn't mean with advancements it won't catch on, my point is at this time I don't see a need or reason for Dish to spend much time on it.

I do see a silver lining for those who really want 3D. Most all reviews I see say getting a 3D set not only gets you 3D, but gets you the best TV picture in the lineup from that manufacturer. For those who can spend more money, they will be getting the best TV even if they were not all that interested in 3D. This will help get more 3D tv's into the homes, but at this time it looks like not that many.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> Don't fall for the "estimated sales expect to double" etc... articles. Read the actual sales and how disappointing they have been.


I agree. Two time two is four ... but will the sale of four sets save the industry?

Poor sales doubling is better than remaining flat or falling, but when there is practically zero sales "doubling" isn't impressive.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> I do see a silver lining for those who really want 3D. Most all reviews I see say getting a 3D set not only gets you 3D, but gets you the best TV picture in the lineup from that manufacturer. For those who can spend more money, they will be getting the best TV even if they were not all that interested in 3D. This will help get more 3D tv's into the homes, but at this time it looks like not that many.


I totally agree with your above statements. I bought my 3D HDTV because it had by far the best picture out there....and I knew that I wouldn't be watching a lot of 3D. However, now that I have it, I would like to be able to at least access ESPN3D. Its just frustrating that I have to switch to DTV to make that happen. Even Comcast has ESPN3D.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Codeman00 said:


> I totally agree with your above statements. I bought my 3D HDTV because it had by far the best picture out there....and I knew that I wouldn't be watching a lot of 3D. However, now that I have it, I would like to be able to at least access ESPN3D. Its just frustrating that I have to switch to DTV to make that happen. Even Comcast has ESPN3D.


I'm in the same boat as you. I wasn't interested in 3D but wanted the best TV I could afford. Ended up w/ a Panny 65VT25. After having seen a couple of 3D movies (just got the Avatar 3D but haven't seen it yet), all I can say is I want more! Kind-a like when I got my first HD set. I couldn't get enough HD programs. All I want now is full resolution HD and 3D. If I have to move away from Dish to get it, then so be it.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

Tom-Tx said:


> I wasn't interested in 3D but wanted the best TV I could afford. Ended up w/ a Panny 65VT25. After having seen a couple of 3D movies (just got the Avatar 3D but haven't seen it yet), all I can say is I want more! Kind-a like when I got my first HD set. I couldn't get enough HD programs. All I want now is full resolution HD and 3D. If I have to move away from Dish to get it, then so be it.


The best you could afford? That's the best anyone could afford  They really don't get any better than that TV. (just my opinion, please don't anyone start a this TV is better argument)

I do agree with most everything you said though. I too wanted the best 
TV I could afford so I got the Sammy 58C7000, close to the Panny, but a good bit cheaper plus I like the aesthetics better. Anyways, like you I have grown to really enjoy the 3D more and more and I am looking for more content all the time.

I really do wish Dish had some 3D content, aside from PPV VODs, and it is quite frustrating hearing about all these other providers having some sort of 3D channel(s). The problem is that we are a very very small percentage of the population and it may just not make financial sense for Dish to spend a lot of time or money on 3D. And we all know Charlie and his "financial sense". Also as Stewart pointed out, it may the an issue with ESPN3D due to the dispute with Disney.

I guess we can just hope that they get something out there before too long. Maybe they are looking at the 3D PPV movie numbers as a gauge of interest.

Also if you live in an area with a cable provider that has ESPN3D or other 3D channels, you might sign up for a month just to see how you like it and if its worth switching to cable or DTV. Most cable companies still let you sign up without a contract and nothing down.

But I've got my fingers crossed that Charlie will pull something out of you know where aside from that Diamond that didn't start out that way.


----------

